

Detroit Jet'aime - A French film makers look at Detroit - rmason
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/detroitjetaime/detroit-je-taime

======
rmason
People forget that Detroit was discovered by the French explorer Cadillac and
some buildings have French architectural influences.

More:
[http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20120726/METRO/207260331/...](http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20120726/METRO/207260331/French-
filmmakers-discovering-Detroit-s-jewels?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|p)

